# Front Lights to 'see' with



## jamesxyz (2 Sep 2009)

Seen quite a few threads about lights but a lot regarding commuter use.
Can anyone recommend a good front light for using in country lanes.
Budget around £50-60 so can't afford any of those superbright £500 jobs!
Have looked at Cateye EL-530 but some reviews suggest this wouldn't be bright enough for my use.

Any suggestions would be garatefull appreciated.

Cheers


----------



## BentMikey (2 Sep 2009)

I have a USE Exposure Maxx-D and a Joystick, but that's a bit over budget for you. If you could double your budget, you can get the Joystick. This is super bright, brighter than a Fenix on turbo, and a very high quality light. £125 from Bigfoot Bikes in Hayes, Kent.

You can ride with a Cateye EL530, but only slowly on dark country lanes.


----------



## Bollo (2 Sep 2009)

Another option is to find a super-bright hand torch and strap it to your bars. Not elegant, but more bang per buck than a dedicated cycle light. I'm sure there was a thread knocking about a couple of months back about mounts for non-cycle torches, but I cant find it. 

Our office engineer/tight-arse rigged up a reasonable gaffer-tape based solution for his bike. Personally I'd try and save the pennies and get a set-up as BM (aka 'Bitch') suggested.


----------



## HJ (2 Sep 2009)

Depends on how fast you want to go, if you want to faster than walking pace you need a brighter light, trouble is there is bright and there is cheap. There are a few lights here on the cheaper end of the bright scale. If you are whiling to push the budget a wee bit there are plenty more, and you don't need to stretch to £500 either, once you get above about £150 there are lots of options...


----------



## Origamist (2 Sep 2009)

With that kind of budget, I'd be looking at a torch. Fenix, Eagletac, etc. However, you will have to factor in batteries and a charger. You can get cheaper torches via Deal Extreme, but reliability and workmanship are more likely to be a concern. 

If you can stretch a bit more, a Hope Vision 1 is pretty good value.

I run an an Eagletac M2XC4 torch (3x R2 LEDs). It costs £110.

Here it is attached to my stem:


----------



## TheDoctor (2 Sep 2009)

I use a Tesco 3W LED torch (takes 2 AAs) and I've gaffer-taped it to an old bike light bracket. Best £9 light ever IMHO. Angle it right and you'll see well and illuminate signs half a mile up the road. It was fantastic on the FNRttC a while back!

It's the one that looks like a small Maglite - black alloy with a knurled body.


----------



## marooncat (2 Sep 2009)

I used a Catseye 610 & Catseye 530 along unlit cycle paths all of last winter and was happy enough with that setup. However the only reason I ended up with the two of them was I got the 530 first and realised it was not enough for me so got the 610 as well.

If I was to need to replace either of them I would strongly consider the torch option that people have suggested.


----------



## Browser (3 Sep 2009)

marooncat said:


> I used a Catseye 610 & Catseye 530 along unlit cycle paths all of last winter and was happy enough with that setup. However the only reason I ended up with the two of them was I got the 530 first and realised it was not enough for me so got the 610 as well.



Oh, I wasn't the only one to get caught that way then?
I took the advice of an LBS and saw a mates on the way into work, both of which convinced me the 610 would be fine, sadly not the case.


----------



## andrew_s (3 Sep 2009)

Fenix L2D torch - £43 2xAA, 2h on max, 4h on "normal riding". Leaves a bit of change for some rechargable AA and a charger. I mount mine with a tent elastic, Dinotte O-ring fashion, but most people use the lockblock velcro & rubber thing (in "accessories", same site).

Also consider...
B+M Ixon IQ £83 inc AA batteries and charger, 4xAA, 5h or 10h.
Hope Vision 1 £71 4xAA, 3h15 on max


----------



## BentMikey (3 Sep 2009)

I like the Fenix's a lot too, they are certainly a good option. I did find that they eventually start to fail with intermittent contact. I do a lot of miles though, with loads of vibration.


----------



## Farky (3 Sep 2009)

I have a fenix P1D and although it is very small and bright (max 175 lumens), it eats the CR123a batteries (max power lasts an hour). I would go for a good balance of battery life and power. AA or AAA batteries are always good as you can get rechargeable.

I also have a TK40 which uses 8 AA's but I don't think you'd fancy strapping that to your bars...


----------



## BentMikey (3 Sep 2009)

The Exposure Joystick lasts 3 hours on full power, 240 lumens, is just as small and light, and has lithium ion rechargeable batteries. It'll do 10 hours and 24 hours on the medium and low settings, and days on the flash setting. It's noticeably brighter than my Fenix P3D when both are on max.


----------



## wafflycat (3 Sep 2009)

> The EL530 is rubbish to see with.
> 
> Get a couple of the Tesco 3W LED torches. They'll do fine.
> 
> Or get Ayups.



Funny that... I've been using two Cateye EL530s to cycle the unlit rural lanes of Norfolk with no problem for a couple of years. Even one on its own is fine for an unlit country lane in my experience. 

If I was buying lights now and had the money, I'd be buying some AyUps. 

But seriously, whilst there are brighter lights out there, if you can't see where you're going with EL530s, you need to get your eyesight checked. Or eat a lot more carrots...


----------



## Origamist (3 Sep 2009)

Farky said:


> I have a fenix P1D and although it is very small and bright (max 175 lumens), it eats the CR123a batteries (max power lasts an hour). I would go for a good balance of battery life and power. AA or AAA batteries are always good as you can get rechargeable.
> 
> *I also have a TK40 which uses 8 AA's but I don't think you'd fancy strapping that to your bars.*..



I'd attach it to my stem! The reason I did not go for the TK40 was the thought of carrying 8 spare batteries...It's an immense light though.


----------



## ACS (3 Sep 2009)

There is some discussion 'in another place' that the Tesco Cree 3W LED torches AA size are now longer been supplied to Tesco stores. 

I visited 3 Tesco Extra stores on West Coast of Scotland last Sunday and had no joy.

Some stores may have legacy stock so if you see any when following the SWMBO around grab them while you can.


----------



## manalog (3 Sep 2009)

Hi,
Any ideas how many Lumens the Tesco 3Watts Torches are?


----------



## cheadle hulme (3 Sep 2009)

wafflycat said:


> But seriously, whilst there are brighter lights out there, if you can't see where you're going with EL530s, you need to get your eyesight checked. Or eat a lot more carrots...



I think most people would disagree with you...

Tesco torch is around 100 lumens, Fenix L2D is 175 on turbo mode.

However the XR-E LED used in both of those is a bit last year. Things move fast in the LED world!

The latest high power LED is the MC-E as found in 

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.16501

Far more powerful than ayups and chucking out around 125 times more light than a cateye!


----------



## wafflycat (3 Sep 2009)

cheadle hulme said:


> *I think most people would disagree with you...*
> 
> Tesco torch is around 100 lumens, Fenix L2D is 175 on turbo mode.
> 
> ...



Then seriously, they need to get their eyes tested.


----------



## BentMikey (3 Sep 2009)

It's possible to ride a dark lane on a single EL530, but it's not easy to see, and you generally have to go slower than normal. With a good modern LED light, it's a little more like riding in the daytime.


----------



## andrew_s (3 Sep 2009)

The trouble with the Cateye EL530 is that although the middle of the beam is OK, it's a very narrow beam, and is surrounded by blackness.

MC-E based lights (or Seoul P7) use considerably more power than the XR-E LEDs, and so need big battery packs. You'd be limited to about 30mins on 2xAA


----------



## jamesxyz (3 Sep 2009)

That's great, plenty to think about.
Looks like I'll have to convince the missus to let me spend more - it is for health and safety after all .... on second thoughts, she might prefer me with the cheap ones!!


----------



## Lazy-Commuter (3 Sep 2009)

andrew_s said:


> The trouble with the Cateye EL530 is that although the middle of the beam is OK, it's a very narrow beam, and is surrounded by blackness.
> 
> MC-E based lights (or Seoul P7) use considerably more power than the XR-E LEDs, and so need big battery packs. You'd be limited to about 30mins on 2xAA


I can second that comment on the EL530. It is OK for slowish speeds in unlit areas (i.e. my speed), but I added an EL320 (think that's the right number) to give a better spread of light by having them pointing a little away from each other. The 320 (let's call it that) also has a flash mode which I use to draw attention to me on lit roads, coupled with the 530 as a fixed reference point.

I also helmet-mounted one of the Tesco £8 AA jobs so as to give a bit extra in the woods on the way home: mainly so I could see through corners rather than just where the handlebars were pointing. If I leave that on for the unlit bits I can zip along down the hill at 25mph or so and not feel too scared .. though I did nearly dink a front rim last winter on a big ole pothole what I had not seen!!

I was looking for another £8 job to use as a normal torch, but ..


satans budgie said:


> There is some discussion 'in another place' that the Tesco Cree 3W LED torches AA size are now longer been supplied to Tesco stores.
> 
> I visited 3 Tesco Extra stores on West Coast of Scotland last Sunday and had no joy.
> Some stores may have legacy stock so if you see any when following the SWMBO around grab them while you can.


.. my local Tesco Extra has not had any for a while now.


----------



## Lazy-Commuter (3 Sep 2009)

jamesxyz said:


> That's great, plenty to think about.
> Looks like I'll have to convince the missus to let me spend more - it is for health and safety after all .... on second thoughts, she might prefer me with the cheap ones!!


Depends on your life insurance!!

Seriously, a cheap but adequate option would be to bar-mount a pair of the Tesco jobs .. if you can find em.


----------



## wafflycat (3 Sep 2009)

As much as I am not a fan of T*s*o these days... they do have the torches available online

http://direct.tesco.com/q/R.203-8191.aspx


----------



## fossyant (3 Sep 2009)

The cat-eye lights are massively overpriced for the light output. £50 or so for an EL530 - add another £20 and you'll be in Hope Vision 1 land, made from CNC'ed alloy, not plastic.

Torches are very good, add in a flashy backup light and you'll be off.

Given the reactions/comments of folk on the Blackpool Light's ride this week, I can recommend the Hope Vision 1's - 240 lumens on max....I use 2 for back up. 

If you can up your budget, then you can get some fantastic lights, for not too much. Those Ay-ups are tiny...


----------



## wafflycat (3 Sep 2009)

Oh dear, oh dear, oh dear. Of course the EL530 isn't a match for the AyUps and nowhere have I claimed it is. But neither is the EL530 useless. I find with one EL530, it adequately lights up the entire width of a single carriageway rural lane, enough to cycle along. Using two, it's even better. 

Dependent upon budget, as I said before, if I was spending over £100, I'd be going for AyUps. As it was, when I got my EL530s due to offers, I got two for little more than the normal price of one. Excellent for my then budget.

In the meantime, I'll just carry on cycling perfectly well along unlit rural lanes using one or two EL530s and you just carry on needing to eat carrots and get an eye test.


----------



## smeg (3 Sep 2009)

I've got a couple of these mounts on the front of mine: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/New-Bicycle-F...K_SportingGoods_OtherSports?hash=item48373524

With a couple of Spiderfire CREE 300 Lumens torches attached to them:
http://shop.ebay.co.uk/?_from=R40&_trksid=m38&_nkw=Spiderfire+CREE&_sacat=See-All-Categories

Using rechargeable batteries: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CR123A-Li-ion...umerElectronics_Batteries_SM?hash=item43998d6

I use this combo in the dark on unlit roads and a pitch black cycle track when I use that route, good for spotting all the potholes in the dark. Bear in mind these are very bright and eat batteries, mine will last about an hour (just) before they'll need replacing/recharging, which is just about long enough for me to commute to work and back when it's dark all the time during Winter. These torches also claim to have various modes, i.e. half brightness, flashing mode etc, in my experience that's a load of bull and they're just on & off. I'd suggest getting a Spiderfire even though there are other makes or it might be a bit of a gamble, Spiderfires are alright but another one I have has a dodgy button/switch which makes it pretty much useless on the bike because it switches itself off due to the vibration/shocks, but it might just be a one off.


----------



## danphoto (3 Sep 2009)

With a Fenix 2LD, I take it I'll want the "orange peel" reflector?

And does anybody have any experience of the dearer of the two bike mounts (ie the non-velcro one)?


----------



## Origamist (3 Sep 2009)

Yes, go for the OP reflector.

The velcro lock-block is simpler and more effective (no rattle) than the Fenix plastic/screw-in torch mount.


----------



## danphoto (3 Sep 2009)

Thank you


----------



## rusky (3 Sep 2009)

How about one of these http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.15691

Battery life is less than great but the batteries are cheap!

Stupidly bright!


----------



## Gerry Attrick (3 Sep 2009)

wafflycat said:


> Funny that... I've been using two Cateye EL530s to cycle the unlit rural lanes of Norfolk with no problem for a couple of years. Even one on its own is fine for an unlit country lane in my experience.
> 
> If I was buying lights now and had the money, I'd be buying some AyUps.
> 
> But seriously, whilst there are brighter lights out there, if you can't see where you're going with EL530s, you need to get your eyesight checked. Or eat a lot more carrots...


+1 to that. Mrs A and I use them all the time on the unlit Lincolnshire lanes with no problem. They also saw us cycling around the Isle of Man last year.


----------



## lazyfatgit (3 Sep 2009)

Has anyone tried the underwater torch from Lidl? 4 LED, 6W, they're quoting 20hrs from 4xAA? Waterproof to 30M.


----------



## Tynan (3 Sep 2009)

is 6W bright?


----------



## lazyfatgit (3 Sep 2009)

Well, the tescow one is 3W afaik. My Lumotec is 6W i think and puts out 16/17Lux which is great to be seen by, and lights up signage well, but not enough to be going along full pelt with.


----------



## fossyant (3 Sep 2009)

Gerry Attrick said:


> +1 to that. Mrs A and I use them all the time on the unlit Lincolnshire lanes with no problem. They also saw us cycling around the Isle of Man last year.




But the EL530's are very expensive for the output - got two 510's and yes they are bright, but shove the 510/530 against a descent light (e.g. a Hope), that's just £20 more, is made of metal........no comparison. I like cateye lights, but they are so far behind in technology....and flimsy in comparison to other lights.


----------



## HJ (3 Sep 2009)

Or you could always try making your own, as 02GF74 (of this forum) did...


----------



## marinyork (3 Sep 2009)

fossyant said:


> But the EL530's are very expensive for the output - got two 510's and yes they are bright, but shove the 510/530 against a descent light (e.g. a Hope), that's just £20 more, is made of metal........no comparison. I like cateye lights, but they are so far behind in technology....and flimsy in comparison to other lights.



510&530 < EL-600& 610 <<< Hope Vision 1.


----------



## TheDoctor (3 Sep 2009)

lazyfatgit said:


> Has anyone tried the underwater torch from Lidl? 4 LED, 6W, they're quoting 20hrs from 4xAA? *Waterproof to 30M.*




It's not been _quite_ that rainy where I live...

Seriously, though, something doesn't add up there. 4 batteries gives you 6V. Running 6W from 6V means you're pulling an amp from the batteries, and an AA won't supply 1A for 20 hours.


----------



## Tony B (4 Sep 2009)

Just bought one of these , review to come.

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.12325


----------



## rusky (4 Sep 2009)

Tony B said:


> Just bought one of these , review to come.
> 
> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.12325



Has it arrived yet??


----------



## Tony B (4 Sep 2009)

rusky said:


> Has it arrived yet??[/quote
> 
> Just ordered today, it normally takes 2 weeks to come from DX


----------



## Origamist (4 Sep 2009)

danphoto said:


> Thank you




The cycloblock by TwoFish is sturdier and better suited for heavier/wider torches than the lockblock.


----------



## Rezillo (4 Sep 2009)

I started some nighting riding in country lanes in Suffolk last winter with a 530 but found on my first few trips that I couldn't see potholes in time going at any speed. A pair of Tesco 3w torches transformed the ride.

I then got one of the Dealextreme all singing all dancing ones which lit up the road like a motorbike headlight BUT a word of caution - the beams are are not designed for road use and even with the torch pointing well down, I found myself being flashed by drivers. 

When I checked by propping the bike up in the lane by my house and walking down the road to look back at the light, it was obvious the top side of the beam (which was not visible on the road) was dazzling unless the torch was pointed so far down as to be no better than the 530. 

I ended up making a small angled shield to go across the top of the lens cover, which improved things no end.

John


----------



## John the Monkey (4 Sep 2009)

Rezillo said:


> .... a word of caution - the beams are are not designed for road use and even with the torch pointing well down, I found myself being flashed by drivers.



That seems to be a problem with high power bike lights in general (imo) - they seem to be designed for lighting up trails etc (where you need the flood to see branches &c around you as well as the road).

For me, that's what makes lights like the B&M Ixon so appealing - their reflectors are shaped to throw light in a pattern more suited to road riding.


----------



## rusky (4 Sep 2009)

This arrived a couple of days ago.. http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.15691

puts the Tesco ones to shame!


----------



## Riverman (4 Sep 2009)

Regarding the tesco torches. I heard of one user attaching a maplin battery pack to his bike which takes about 10 big batteries. On this the torches last for about 4 hours. I've thought about giving this a go but it seems like quite a lot of effort. He even sawed the torches in half.

Would love to see someone write a little guide.


----------



## cheadle hulme (4 Sep 2009)

rusky said:


> This arrived a couple of days ago.. http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.15691
> 
> puts the Tesco ones to shame!



Come on then! Put a review up! I'm thinking about these instead of my current Fenix. Have you got any beam shots?


----------



## Riverman (4 Sep 2009)

Looks like an awesome torch for the money. Cheaper in bulk too but not by much.


----------



## gordonrgw (4 Sep 2009)

hi,

i have 2 pairs of these;

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Kingavon-BB-RT314-Touch-Torch-Battery/dp/B0012UPH00

mounted under the handlebars with re-purposed reflector mounts. If you mount them on the brackets correctly you can also manually 'dip' them for use in traffic, although i may add some shades to direct the light downwards more effectively.

don't know about output etc, but all 4 seem to work well enough on dark country roads/ wooded cycle paths. (so far, anyway..)

(cost of 2.99 each in TKMaxxxxxxxx, reflector brackets free..)


----------



## andrew_s (4 Sep 2009)

lazyfatgit said:


> Has anyone tried the underwater torch from Lidl? 4 LED, 6W, they're quoting 20hrs from 4xAA? Waterproof to 30M.


1 2500mAh AA battery contains 3 watt-hours (1.2V x 1A x 2.5h), 4 contain 12 watt-hours. If the torch actually ran at 6W, it would last 2 hours. If it's lasting 20h, the average power consumption would be 0.6W at best. 
I'd guess that there's no regulation, and it starts off reasonably bright and gets dimmer fairly soon.


----------



## smeg (4 Sep 2009)

Tony B said:


> Just bought one of these , review to come.
> 
> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.12325


I doubt very much that's as bright as it claims to be, the battery would be knackered very quickly otherwise.


----------



## Tony B (4 Sep 2009)

The P7 lights use 18650 batteries 3.7v, then the run time is about an hour.


----------



## rusky (4 Sep 2009)

cheadle hulme said:


> Come on then! Put a review up! I'm thinking about these instead of my current Fenix. Have you got any beam shots?



I'll see what I can do, could be tricky without a tripod


----------



## smeg (4 Sep 2009)

Tony B said:


> The P7 lights use 18650 batteries 3.7v, then the run time is about an hour.


Which is similar capacity to 2 x CR123A's which mine use which lasts about an hour @ 300 lumens.


----------



## andrew_s (4 Sep 2009)

smeg said:


> I doubt very much that's as bright as it claims to be, the battery would be knackered very quickly otherwise.


The 900 lumens is the figure from SSC for the bare P7 LED maximum output, not a measured output from the torch. 
It's fairly common to quote emitter maximum rather than actual output as measuring actual isn't simple. It's easy to spot who's doing it even when they confess by saying "manufacturer rating" or such - anyone claiming 900 out of a P7 or MC-E, or 250 out of a P5 or XR-E.

By the time you allow for driver circuit losses, reflector losses, reduced emitter efficiency due to getting hot etc, even Lupine only get 700 lumen out of the front of their P7 light (Tesla). A DX cheapo isn't going to be as good as that.


----------



## rusky (5 Sep 2009)

OK, both these were taken with the same settings, F2.8, 1 sec exposure, ISO 400.

The blue play house is approx 25m away.

Tesco 3w







Dealextreme


----------



## rusky (5 Sep 2009)

If anyone wants more shots/different exposures, I'll try tomorrow night!


----------



## kyuss (5 Sep 2009)

I have to say that looks pretty damn impressive. How long will it run on that output though?

EDIT: Looking at the link you posted previously it suggests 30-50 minutes. 30 minutes! I'd need to stop and change batteries about 3 times on my regular nightime training route. Batteries can't possibly be that cheap.


----------



## smeg (5 Sep 2009)

kyuss said:


> I'd need to stop and change batteries about 3 times on my regular nightime training route. Batteries can't possibly be that cheap.


They're rechargeable though and cheap off ebay (from Hong Kong ) it will also mean having to charge 3 of them if you needed to use that many in one go, so you'd might need more than one charger if charging one at a time because it will likely take too long. I bought a new charger for my CR123A's because the other one takes too long!


----------



## rusky (5 Sep 2009)

I have these batteries http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.5776

And this charger http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.6105


----------



## Noodley (5 Sep 2009)

30 minutes? Not much good for an audax is it?  But looks good for a short commute 

Going back to the ay-ups: the kits look as if they have loads of wires, cable ties, bags, fixing systems, batteries, and 'other stuff' in them. Which suggests to me they will be fiddly and there is a lot to go wrong with them. But comment on this thread and elsewhere indicates they are straight forward and easy to move between bikes. So, my question is: how can they be so easy tom use with so many apparently fiddly bits? I like things kept as simple as possible....and am currently on the look out for good lights.


----------



## Rezillo (5 Sep 2009)

Noodley said:


> 30 minutes? Not much good for an audax is it?  But looks good for a short commute



My P7 lasts about an hour at full power but several hours at medium setting. Not sure just how long but three hours has been ok. Medium is still brighter than a pair of 3w Tesco torches so it's not a bad option.

John


----------



## TheDoctor (6 Sep 2009)

rusky said:


> OK, both these were taken with the same settings, F2.8, 1 sec exposure, ISO 400.
> 
> The blue play house is approx 25m away.
> 
> ...



That's impressively bright!!!
I take it all back, my Tesco 3W LEDs are finest cr@p by comparision...
They did only cost £9 each though (said he, trying to console himself).


----------



## Noodley (6 Sep 2009)

Just ordered one of these things:

http://www.ribblecycles.co.uk/productdetail.asp?productcatalogue=HOPELIGH120


----------



## kyuss (6 Sep 2009)

Noodley said:


> 30 minutes? Not much good for an audax is it?  But looks good for a short commute
> 
> Going back to the ay-ups: the kits look as if they have loads of wires, cable ties, bags, fixing systems, batteries, and 'other stuff' in them. Which suggests to me they will be fiddly and there is a lot to go wrong with them. But comment on this thread and elsewhere indicates they are straight forward and easy to move between bikes. So, my question is: how can they be so easy tom use with so many apparently fiddly bits? I like things kept as simple as possible....and am currently on the look out for good lights.



There's nothing really fiddly about them at all. You get 2 mounting brackets in the standard kit (spare/extra ones are only a couple of quid) that are cable tied to the bars and the lamps attach to this with a rubber band type thing. I believe the helmet mount is the same. Means you can have a bracket permanently attached to all your bikes so the only thing that needs moved between them is the lamp unit and battery.

Cable tying the brackets to the bars sounds a bit low tech but in practice it's really sturdy and makes removing/fitting the light a doddle. Takes seconds and is much easier than mucking about with screw on brackets, especially with numb fingers. They're about the simplest lights I've ever used. In fact, mine don't even have an on off switch (that only came about recently) let alone different settings, you have to plug them in/out to turn them on or off.


----------



## summerdays (6 Sep 2009)

Noodley said:


> 30 minutes? Not much good for an audax is it?  But looks good for a short commute
> 
> Going back to the ay-ups: the kits look as if they have loads of wires, cable ties, bags, fixing systems, batteries, and 'other stuff' in them. Which suggests to me they will be fiddly and there is a lot to go wrong with them. But comment on this thread and elsewhere indicates they are straight forward and easy to move between bikes. So, my question is: how can they be so easy tom use with so many apparently fiddly bits? I like things kept as simple as possible....and am currently on the look out for good lights.



If I remember I can take a piccy of Mr Summerdays Ay-ups on Monday morning - it only seems to take a moment to mount the lights and battery. I really like them but don't cycle very much at night time and usually in lit areas so I can't really justify them to myself.


----------



## HJ (6 Sep 2009)

For a review of the AyUps with beam shots see here or see the official AyUp website, by all accounts they are good lights...


----------



## billflat12 (7 Sep 2009)

rusky said:


> OK, both these were taken with the same settings, F2.8, 1 sec exposure, ISO 400.
> 
> The blue play house is approx 25m away.
> 
> ...


Ayup not really value for money in these recessionary times guys, just use a cheaper and superior performance chinese led torch setup. solid build quality too
I ran cheapie torches last winter for singletrack trails , started with the lower power tesco £8 jobbie (q5 cree 3w led) on a fenix 360 plastic turntable thingy that constantly rattled an split after 2 rides , (wont even fit 31.8 oversize bars)
ended up with 2 lockblocks (flexible rubber, high grip mounts & velcro straps) . 1x inline for helmet & 1x rightangle for bars. replaced the tesco with 2x p7 2mode led torches, (claimed 900 lum) from dealextreme.com. (The P7 led is the brightest flood light. but Cree Q5 and R2 leds are the brightest focused ) torch output is probably nearer 400 low & 800 full for each .
1x 2.4mah 18650 battery would last just over 1hr on full just under 2 1/2 on low
One p7 torch on low on my bars was sufficient for less technical trails & fireroads at landegla forest, (helmet one helps on faster turns and dips.) using both on full was plentiful for any technical black graded sections. 
Main drawback was anyone slower upfront gets a little nightblind as you approach, also unregulated 18650 batteries wont recharge if you run them flat and the regulated ones plunge you into sudden darkness, I preffered using the cheaper unregulated ones and changed them if they went dim.
torch on my bars does flash over rough stuff but has proven reliable. (no fiddly wires or battery packs to mount either)
just ordered car charger and 2x extra 3.0mah batteries from ebay ready for this winter.

anyhow heres link to some decent mounts and the newer cycleblock ones , also link to torch mentioned. free postage on everythin !!

http://www.thephotonshop.co.uk/page64.htm

for lockblock helmet mod see

http://www.fenixtorch.co.uk/led_torches/helmet_mount_mod.html

reviewed torch here

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.12623

There is also a 5 mode tactical assault model avail, for use in emergency or defense against yobs & road rage !! (what use is a bell)
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.16091


----------



## danphoto (8 Sep 2009)

Just for the info of anybody considering an Ixon IQ, I finally got a quote from Bike24 for one without batteries and charger ('cos we have a house full of NiMH AA's and chargers) of €65.85 including shipping to UK and VAT. That's currently £57.62.


----------



## cheadle hulme (8 Sep 2009)

Good review that Bill - useful links.

Proprietary bike lights as you say, are just such a rip off compared to the same or better tech in a torch.

This months cycling plus has a light review. Amongst all the stuff is the Cateye R2 which has outdated technology and is feeble in its output. It retails for a bargain £249 and as its Cateye (and distributed by C+ big advertiser Zyro) they award it 8/10!


----------



## John the Monkey (8 Sep 2009)

cheadle hulme said:


> Proprietary bike lights as you say, are just such a rip off compared to the same or better tech in a torch.


Depends though, I think.

I found the run times of torches to be a bit disappointing, as was the beam from them (have to angle them down quite seriously to not blind on coming traffic).

Danphoto, thanks for the info re: the Ixon. v tempted by one of those.


----------



## andrew_s (8 Sep 2009)

> ...and no mention of Ayups.


There's no Ayup importer to give them free test samples now.


----------



## Ranger (8 Sep 2009)

summerdays said:


> If I remember I can take a piccy of Mr Summerdays Ay-ups on Monday morning - it only seems to take a moment to mount the lights and battery. I really like them but don't cycle very much at night time and usually in lit areas so I can't really justify them to myself.



Noodley
As you say there is loads of stuff in the box, most of it gets fitted once and forgotten about or not used at all.

My handlebar mount with the light in it stays on all the time including when the bike is on the car (might have to reconsider that one) . As for the battery I tend to use the extension lead and stick the battery in my pocket but it doesn't take long to mount to the frame (mine just doesn't fit brilliantly on the stem as they suggest)


----------



## leyton condor (8 Sep 2009)

My local tesco never seemed to have the £9 wonder that everyone talked about, so I bought a hope vision1. I am more than happy with it, on unlit country roads you don't even have to have it on max power for it to light up the road.
Highly recommended.


----------



## BentMikey (8 Sep 2009)

Just enjoying my Maxx-Daddy light on the ride home tonight, 960 lumens means everybody knows you're coming.


----------



## rusky (8 Sep 2009)

BentMikey said:


> Just enjoying my Maxx-Daddy light on the ride home tonight, 960 lumens means everybody knows you're coming.



Even Subaru drivers???


----------



## Bollo (8 Sep 2009)

rusky said:


> Even Subaru drivers???



As an ex-owner, BM is pumping out way more lumens than the average Scoob. Great cars but crap, crap headlamps.

One of the side-benefits of an evil set of lights is the extra 'presence' it gives you on the roads. Motorists won't expect a bike to have lights that can compete with a car's full beam, so they'll usually approach with caution.


----------



## billflat12 (9 Sep 2009)

*value for money lights*

" I found the run times of torches to be a bit disappointing, as was the beam from them (have to angle them down quite seriously to not blind on coming traffic). " 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------
I tend to disagree somewhat with above statement from a previous post (sorry john ) , The p7 torches are so much cheaper than dedicated bike lights and do come in a very much wider variety now, a solution for basic road use could be to use one of the lower power modes by using their click button on the back, or simply mount them lower on a fork leg, ,maybe a cheaper cree q5 flood to throw adjustable model. or an inexpensive cree aaa model like the tesco,s. 
Coupled with the superior 18650 lion batteries the run-times and performance still offer much better value than any available dedicated bike light. 
(read some of the torch reviews from real cyclists on dealextreme.com)
There are of course comparable more expensive dedicated bike lights available using the same torch technologies. 
ok. so chinese names like magicshine are not really trendy or ring a bell with our media led cycling buddies , but compare them with some better known more expensive models that are rated so highly in our glossy media led cycle mags, i made an informed decision last year before buying mine for the use I intended (offroad singletrack)
so if your like me and appreciate value for money you really cannot ignore what these chinese manufacturers have to offer , also its no secret that nearly every bike manufacturer on the planet gets their frames from some lesser known Asian producer, same is now evident with modern electronics incl. led lights, plain economics pure and simple !!

anyhow some dedicated bike light links to click on ( again free postage )

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.25149 (Full kit high powered)

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.26340 (aaa 110 lum improved tesco )

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.26800 (flood to throw aaa)


----------



## Crankarm (9 Sep 2009)

BentMikey said:


> I have a USE Exposure Maxx-D and a Joystick, but that's a bit over budget for you. If you could double your budget, you can get the Joystick. This is super bright, brighter than a Fenix on turbo, and a very high quality light. £125 from Bigfoot Bikes in Hayes, Kent.




£325 more like it........

http://www.bigfootbikes.com/index.p...er_op=view_page&PAGE_id=40&MMN_position=39:39


----------



## andrew_s (9 Sep 2009)

£125 was the Joystick, not the Maxx-D

I saw Billflat12's DX bike light (http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.25149 (Full kit)) earlier. Interesting, but OTT for road use (even allowing for the fact that 900lm high / 500lm low are more theoretical than actual figures). Three mode, with a 15h/150lm mode may have interested me. 100lm is all you need for unlit country lanes at flat road speeds.


----------



## BentMikey (9 Sep 2009)

Crankarm said:


> £325 more like it........
> 
> http://www.bigfootbikes.com/index.p...er_op=view_page&PAGE_id=40&MMN_position=39:39



+1 to andrew_s - £125 for the joystick.

£260 for the MaxxD.


----------



## John the Monkey (9 Sep 2009)

billflat12 said:


> "
> I tend to disagree somewhat with above statement from a previous post (sorry john ) , The p7 torches are so much cheaper than dedicated bike lights and do come in a very much wider variety now, a solution for basic road use could be to use one of the lower power modes by using their click button on the back, or simply mount them lower on a fork leg, ,maybe a cheaper cree q5 flood to throw adjustable model. or an inexpensive cree aaa model like the tesco,s.


Cheers Bill.

It's interesting - I have two torches from DX from last year - granted, they cost me slightly less than £30 all in, but one suffered so much from the vibration of the bike that it would switch itself off and on intermittently, and one would last about one and a half commutes (which was a bugger if I forgot to charge the batteries again after getting in). I guess I'd taken those experiences and discounted the fact that that technology might have improved since buying those torches - I'll have a look at those links.


----------



## Origamist (9 Sep 2009)

John the Monkey said:


> Cheers Bill.
> 
> It's interesting - I have two torches from DX from last year - granted, they cost me slightly less than £30 all in, but one suffered so much from the vibration of the bike that it would switch itself off and on intermittently, and one would last about one and a half commutes (which was a bugger if I forgot to charge the batteries again after getting in). I guess I'd taken those experiences and discounted the fact that that technology might have improved since buying those torches - I'll have a look at those links.



It's a bit of a lottery getting cheaper torches from DX. I've had some that have worked just fine, whilst others have died within a week or two. 

A better compromise is to get a high quality/high power torch - you will have to pay more (I splashed £110) but this is a military/tactical spec piece of kit with a lifetime warranty and excellent workmanship (it takes 2x18650).

On my touring bike I attach it the bottom of my drops so it's lower and lights up the road better. I'm going to get another and attach it to the other side of the drops for the sake of symmetry. The claimed lumens for both at turbo will be 1700, but what it means in practice is that I can run both at Medium (150 lumen each) and have 9 hours of battery life.


----------



## John the Monkey (9 Sep 2009)

Origamist said:


> A better compromise is to get a high quality/high power torch - you will have to pay more (I splashed £110) but this is a military/tactical spec piece of kit with a lifetime warranty and excellent workmanship (it takes 2x18650).


There's the thing though - £110?

The Ixon speed comes in at not much more, and has a reflector shaped for use as a road light. Two Ixon IQs would actually cost less (assuming they're bought without chargers &c). Still interesting in hearing where you got your lights and what brand/model they are though 

The tip of mounting under the bars is a good one though - did that myself last year.


----------



## Origamist (9 Sep 2009)

John the Monkey said:


> There's the thing though - £110?
> 
> The Ixon speed comes in at not much more, and has a reflector shaped for use as a road light. Two Ixon IQs would actually cost less (assuming they're bought without chargers &c). Still interesting in hearing where you got your lights and what brand/model they are though
> 
> The tip of mounting under the bars is a good one though - did that myself last year.



Ixon make v good lights - but even the IQ Speed is nowhere near as powerful as what I'm using (and I also use them off-road). 

I'll take some beam shots on a country lane to give you an idea of the output...


----------



## John the Monkey (9 Sep 2009)

Origamist said:


> I'll take some beam shots on a country lane to give you an idea of the output...


Much appreciated, thanks!


----------



## billflat12 (9 Sep 2009)

> It's interesting - I have two torches from DX from last year - granted, they cost me slightly less than £30 all in, but one suffered so much from the vibration of the bike that it would switch itself off and on intermittently, and one would last about one and a half commutes (which was a bugger if I forgot to charge the batteries again after getting in). I guess I'd taken those experiences and discounted the fact that that technology might have improved since buying those torches - I'll have a look at those links.


*
For road use lower mountings would help any blinding problems , the newer 3000ah batteries should increase run-time, Would definitely agree poor assembly issues can make these **cheap p7.s **unreliable. so i,ve posted this ** link below to an excellent illustrated **troubleshooting guide to help any issues with these torches . 

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=227518



also Spotted this on ebay earlier 
26 " Dyno Hub wheel & Busch and Muller Lumotech light *
*Item number:290347973116*
*" *Perfectly adequate for riding on unlit lanes."

There,s a beam shot somewhere in here http://www.peterwhitecycles.com/headlights.asp


----------



## GrumpyGregry (9 Sep 2009)

used to have that combination on my ATB

"perfectly adequate for bimbling slowly along unlit lanes" iirc


----------



## BentMikey (9 Sep 2009)

£110? You'd be better off by buying a dedicated bike light like an Exposure.


----------



## John the Monkey (9 Sep 2009)

BentMikey said:


> £110? You'd be better off by buying a dedicated bike light like an Exposure.



Although the poster of that figure is using them off road too, so the extra grunt/slightly less refined beam might be a good combo.


----------



## Origamist (9 Sep 2009)

BentMikey said:


> £110? You'd be better off by buying a dedicated bike light like an Exposure.



Not worth the money for the power, IMO...As I said, I can get two of these Eagletacs and they would comfortably eclipse a Maxx D, one of them will almost match a Maxx D, and a comparison with a Joystick is not even close. 

If I was going to spend a lot, a Light And Motion Seca would be high on my list as would the Lumicycle LED System 4. If I was going to spend a huge amount the B&M Big Bang would be very tasty too.


----------



## danphoto (9 Sep 2009)

Well FWIW my Ixon IQ came this morning and I'm mightily impressed with (a) the build quality and ( the brightness of it, but most of all by the flat-top beam shape. Many thanks indeed to those who recommended it.


----------



## Noodley (9 Sep 2009)

danphoto said:


> Well FWIW my Ixon IQ came this morning and I'm mightily impressed with (a) the build quality and ( the brightness of it, but most of all by the flat-top beam shape. Many thanks indeed to those who recommended it.



One of my mates has one, and advice from me would be:
a) make sure it is properly secured as his lamp vibrated out of the clamp...
 the clear top of the lamp can be annoying if leaning over, he has put a bit of black tape over it as it started to annoy him...

otherwise, enjoy. it is very good at lighting the road


----------



## BentMikey (10 Sep 2009)

300 lumens for 9 hours? That's roughly the same as the MaxxD on ride (medium), plus you've got two torches, batteries, and a shed-load of faff and lost handlebar space compared with a single unit proper bike light, with a high quality mounting.

Two cheaper torches are quite a decent compromise, but when you start spending £110 per torch, you're buying something less functional for almost the same money. There are loads of very good high quality bike lights out there that just work way better than torches do.


----------



## Origamist (10 Sep 2009)

BentMikey said:


> 300 lumens for 9 hours? That's roughly the same as the MaxxD on ride (medium), plus you've got two torches, batteries, and a shed-load of faff and lost handlebar space compared with a single unit proper bike light, with a high quality mounting.
> 
> Two cheaper torches are quite a decent compromise, but when you start spending £110 per torch, you're buying something less functional for almost the same money. There are loads of very good high quality bike lights out there that just work way better than torches do.



Two powerful torches provide redundancy - particularly useful off-road. Carrying extra batteries that double the run time is not a hassle, it's a bonus as they can be swopped in 30secs. The torches are fixed with 3 lock blocks each, meaning they are tethered along 3 inches of the torch - they are more secure than a lot of bike light mounts. I have them underneath the bottom of my drops (where I hardly ever grip the bar). The only niggle is adjusting the angle on the fly - this is not ideal, but with the amount of light we are talking about it's not a major problem.

The combination of a triple cree (excellent throw and bright spill) and an MC-E torch (good flood and throw) complement one another. If you like, I'll show you one day. 

I have seen a Maxx D in action and it's an excellent bit of kit, but I think you'll be surprised by my set-up. 1700 claimed lumens is an awful lot of light...


----------



## billflat12 (10 Sep 2009)

*In defence of those cheap torches, lower mounts would be better for road use & the newer 3000ah batteries should also increase run-time, Can agree that poor assembly issues make these **cheap p7.s **unreliable. i,ve posted a ** link below to an excellent illustrated **troubleshooting guide to get the best out of a typical **900 lumens. **p7 mte torch. 

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/...d.php?t=227518


more reviews

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=195805


DX competitor offer:
5-mode p7 kit for About £30 delivered (claimed 2.5hrs hi +4hrs low ???????) 

*http://www.kaidomain.com/ProductDeta...ProductId=9535


----------



## BentMikey (10 Sep 2009)

I'm sure your lights are very good, Origamist, and there are certainly better lights out there than either of our setups.

I can't help feeling that three lockblocks is an awful lot of faff. Even a single lockblock is quite nasty compared to the elegance of the Exposure mounting. The exposure mount is QR too.


----------



## andrew_s (10 Sep 2009)

billflat12 said:


> *In defence of those cheap torches, bit,o strategically placed tape would cure any blinding problems*


*

I reckon if you put enough tape on to prevent blinding, you'd block most of your riding light. Cars have carefully designed reflectors and lenses that are amenable, but torches don't.*


----------



## fossyant (10 Sep 2009)

BentMikey said:


> I'm sure your lights are very good, Origamist, and there are certainly better lights out there than either of our setups.
> 
> I can't help feeling that three lockblocks is an awful lot of faff. Even a single lockblock is quite nasty compared to the elegance of the Exposure mounting. The exposure mount is QR too.




Hey BM, I thought you were a big Fenix fan....or did the Exposure tip the balance.....


----------



## BentMikey (10 Sep 2009)

fossyant said:


> Hey BM, I thought you were a big Fenix fan....or did the Exposure tip the balance.....



Oh, don't get me wrong, I do like the torch solution a lot. Very good for the price, IMO, but equally doesn't come even slightly close to a real bike light, especially not a super well designed one like the Exposure.

Should I be admitting to considering the Lupine Betty at the time?


----------



## Ticktockmy (10 Sep 2009)

Regarding taping non cycle lighting on the handle bars or else where, remember cycle lights are subject to UK laws, as to what requirement need to be met, however I cannot recall any cases of people being stopped by the police for using lights which does not confirm to the law, unless you where using a hurrican lamp or silly which would put you or othere road users in peril.
However, for some people the most serious issue is their *status in law in the event of an accident*. It is felt that an astute lawyer could point to the use of a non-legal lighting setup to undermine the cyclist's position in any ensuing compensation or insurance case.

Just a thought.
Bob G.


----------



## cheadle hulme (10 Sep 2009)

Ticktockmy said:


> Regarding taping non cycle lighting on the handle bars or else where, remember cycle lights are subject to UK laws, as to what requirement need to be met, however I cannot recall any cases of people being stopped by the police for using lights which does not confirm to the law, unless you where using a hurrican lamp or silly which would put you or othere road users in peril.
> However, for some people the most serious issue is their *status in law in the event of an accident*. It is felt that an astute lawyer could point to the use of a non-legal lighting setup to undermine the cyclist's position in any ensuing compensation or insurance case.
> 
> Just a thought.
> Bob G.



Indeed. Of course as long as you have a BS or TUV approved light you should be fine. Any other lighting is regarded as supplementary and does not have to adhere to the regs.

I have a small BS Cateye plus the Fenix.


----------



## Origamist (10 Sep 2009)

BentMikey said:


> I'm sure your lights are very good, Origamist, and there are certainly better lights out there than either of our setups.
> 
> I can't help feeling that three lockblocks is an awful lot of faff. Even a single lockblock is quite nasty compared to the elegance of the Exposure mounting. The exposure mount is QR too.



It's just 3 bits of velcro to pull back. That's QR in my book - less than 10 secs to remove.


----------



## Origamist (10 Sep 2009)

cheadle hulme said:


> Indeed. Of course as long as you have a BS or TUV approved light you should be fine. Any other lighting is regarded as supplementary and does not have to adhere to the regs.
> 
> I have a small BS Cateye plus the Fenix.



It's surprising, but very few lights meet UK BS regs. Poeple worry about torches, but Hope, Exposure, Lupine etc all do not meet BS standards. I can't say I lose much sleep over a contributory negligence claim...


----------



## Noodley (10 Sep 2009)

Noodley said:


> Just ordered one of these things:
> 
> http://www.ribblecycles.co.uk/productdetail.asp?productcatalogue=HOPELIGH120



Arrived today, and went for a short ride round the block. Quite impressed with it, lowest setting would be fine for urban riding and there is also flashing mode (quite a bit slower to the flashing modes I am used to) and 3 other settings. The highest setting is very good, the level below almost as good and would not affect speed on the move as provides just as good forward light if slightly less outward beam. The availability of headband, handlebar or helmet mount is an advantage for me as I can mix with other lighting or use on it's own dependent on what length of ride I am doing. Interchange between the various mounting requires a few adaptations which might not suit everyone if you are looking for a quick change, but the changes are simple (I managed them!) and involve swapping a few components with the supplied allen key. The headband feels a bit strange and the battery pack tends to pull the band down to rub against my ears but that might just need a tweak. I usually wear a cap (or a thermal hat in winter) so that might help...The clamp for the handlebar seems to hold firm in position although I think I'll have to have a few more goes at working out how to tighten it so that it is sturdy but allows some movement if required. I am more used to velcro blocks and O-ring fittings.

The use of AA batteries suits me as I am used to carrying back up packs for longer rides and night rides rather than having to hope the battery pack lasts....

As I say it was a ride round the block, so I'll have to have a longer ride to give a fuller report, but first impressions are good. And at a good price from Ribble


----------



## MichaelM (10 Sep 2009)

Noodley said:


> Arrived today, and went for a short ride round the block. Quite impressed with it, lowest setting would be fine for urban riding and there is also flashing mode (quite a bit slower to the flashing modes I am used to) and 3 other settings. The highest setting is very good, the level below almost as good and would not affect speed on the move as provides just as good forward light if slightly less outward beam. The availability of headband, handlebar or helmet mount is an advantage for me as I can mix with other lighting or use on it's own dependent on what length of ride I am doing. Interchange between the various mounting requires a few adaptations which might not suit everyone if you are looking for a quick change, but the changes are simple (I managed them!) and involve swapping a few components with the supplied allen key. The headband feels a bit strange and the battery pack tends to pull the band down to rub against my ears but that might just need a tweak. I usually wear a cap (or a thermal hat in winter) so that might help...The clamp for the handlebar seems to hold firm in position although I think I'll have to have a few more goes at working out how to tighten it so that it is sturdy but allows some movement if required. I am more used to velcro blocks and O-ring fittings.
> 
> The use of AA batteries suits me as I am used to carrying back up packs for longer rides and night rides rather than having to hope the battery pack lasts....
> 
> As I say it was a ride round the block, so I'll have to have a longer ride to give a fuller report, but first impressions are good. And at a good price from Ribble



Shouldn't this be in the reviews section, I know you like the forum to be kept neat and tidy


----------



## Noodley (10 Sep 2009)

MichaelM said:


> Shouldn't this be in the reviews section, I know you like the forum to be kept neat and tidy



The reviews section must be fairly pish if that incoherent gathering of blethers qualifies as a review!


----------



## billflat12 (11 Sep 2009)

BentMikey said:


> Two cheaper torches are quite a decent compromise, but when you start spending £110 per torch, you're buying something less functional for almost the same money. There are loads of very good high quality bike lights out there that just work way better than torches do.



sorry BM. but just to bring into perspective, were talking similar technologies , maybe both produced in Asia ? both reasonable quality , Real Compromises are 1. value for money torch maybe poorly assembled , or 2.designer bike light maybe overpriced rip off , I know what my compromises are just by using Google.
ie.
*DX competitor offer:
5-mode p7 900 lumen kit for under £30 delivered (claimed 2.5hrs hi +4hrs low ?) 

*http://www.kaidomain.com/ProductDeta...ProductId=9535

or

Exposure Maxx-D Front LED Light 
960 Lumen MaXx,
3 hour burn time on MaXx,
Price:




GBP Sterling £285.99, *Saving £39.00* (12%) on RRP (£324.99)
(  MaXx could be misleading here too?)
 http://www.winstanleysbikes.co.uk/product/18533/Exposure_MaxxD_Front_LED_Light
------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Lower power options: Both reasonable quality

**UltraFire WF-178 bike light (*Same spec as fenix L2d q5), 6modes 1.5 hrs @180lum (but takes 3aaa or 1x18650 lion & incl bike mount) £13.65 delivered
http://www.kaidomain.com/ProductDetails.aspx?ProductId=9200

*
fenix L2D Q5 CE £43 (takes 2aa battries & no mount)
http://www.fenixtorch.co.uk/led_torches/fenix_l2d_q5.html
*


----------



## BentMikey (11 Sep 2009)

Bill, don't forget I've used better quality torches, being Fenix, for a year or so before I got the Exposure. I just might be in a good position to judge the relative merits of both, for me at least.


----------



## siadwell (11 Sep 2009)

cheadle hulme said:


> Indeed. Of course as long as you have a BS or TUV approved light you should be fine. Any other lighting is regarded as supplementary and does not have to adhere to the regs.
> 
> I have a small BS Cateye plus the Fenix.



Other lights may be supplementary, but they would appear to still be subject to *The Road Vehicles Lighting Regulations 1989 Part III Para 27:

*_No person shall use, or cause or permit to be used, on a road any vehicle on which any lamp, hazard warning signal device or warning beacon of a type specified in an item in column 2 of the Table below is used in a manner specified in that item in column 3.

_ _Item No.__| Type of lamp, hazard warning signal device __or warning beacon_ _| __Manner of use prohibited_
_
11 | Any other lamp | Used so as to cause undue dazzle or discomfort to other persons using the road.

_In other words, if your lights dazzle, you're breaking the law.

Of course, a lamp attached to the rider isn't attached to the vehicle and so not subject to these regs...


----------



## cheadle hulme (11 Sep 2009)

Bi-Xenons on cars dazzle everyone, I'm sure as long as you're sensible on a bike, you'll be fine. It's not in a cyclists interests to dazzle vehicle drivers!!


----------



## cheadle hulme (11 Sep 2009)

billflat12 said:


> *DX competitor offer:
> 5-mode p7 900 lumen kit for About £30 delivered (claimed 2.5hrs hi +4hrs low ?)
> 
> *http://www.kaidomain.com/ProductDeta...ProductId=9535



Thats for the light, batts and charger?? Bloomin cheap - I've just ordered one.


----------



## billflat12 (12 Sep 2009)

cheadle hulme said:


> Bi-Xenons on cars dazzle everyone, I'm sure as long as you're sensible on a bike, you'll be fine. It's not in a cyclists interests to dazzle vehicle drivers!!



A catch 22 here , Down unlit country lanes oncoming speeding car headlights are a big hazard for walkers or cyclists , if i use a sensible light i find most drivers simply don.t notice me until i,m right in their headlights and we all know what happens next , My solution is to get a drivers attention in advance and use a more aggressive brighter light like my 5 function p7 £30 torch , it may well annoy some drivers but does get their attention, As a cyclist i,m very vulnerable and would prefer better controlled lighting when faced with oncoming traffic down narrow dark lanes. Short of looking like an alien totally covered in flashing lights & reflective clothing, does anyone know of a more suitable powerful dipping headlight with a strobe function costing less than your basic bike ?


----------



## BentMikey (12 Sep 2009)

I'm with Billflat, I think a powerful light is *exactly* what you need to intimidate drivers into doing what they should be doing according to the highway code. A big brute of a bike light causes those drivers to slow down and wait in a passing place on single track lane in a way that never happens with a Cateye EL530, for example.

If a driver ends up being dazzled, I really couldn't care less. Well, that's not quite true, I dim the MaxxD down to low for approaching cars. I also don't think a dazzled driver is going to go towards the light, they will brake and slow and go left away from us.


----------



## andrew-the-tortoise (12 Sep 2009)

Splashed out a bit the other week and got myself a Hope Vision 4 LED rechargeable LI-ON front light.

Tidy bit of kit, well built with decent mounts. Max output is 960 Lumens [1.5 - 2 hours burn time] but would probably only use this for commuting in reduced visibility situations.

Lowest setting is ample for normal journeys, one charge lasts all week easily - a couple on 'flash' mode.

'DESIGNED, BUILT & TESTED IN BARNOLDSWICK, ENGLAND' written on the box, but I would suspect the internal electronic sub assemblies are far-eastern.


----------



## Noodley (13 Sep 2009)

andrew-the-tortoise said:


> Splashed out a bit the other week and got myself a Hope Vision 4 LED rechargeable LI-ON front light.



I am looking at these as potentially my next 'big' purchase. I am impressed by the Hope 1 adventure, although one 'downside' is the battery casing which rattles as it is not a soft shell..

...the Hope 4 looks like similarly 'hard shell' from the pics I have seen. How does it rate on the 'rattle scale'?

The Lupine Tesla 4 is the other 'short listed' light and it does have 'soft' battery casing.


----------



## andrew-the-tortoise (13 Sep 2009)

Noodley,

The battery pack is a hard shell with a sponge backing, straps to stem quite securely 
[80mm stem minimum would be required].
My other bike has a short stem, so I keep the battery pack in a 'Topeak' top tube bag.

It comes with an extension cable, battery pack could be mounted under seat if desired.

There is also the helmet & head harness mounts which look ok, but have not tried yet, I guess would be quite heavy if you clip the battery on as well!


----------



## sooperb (13 Sep 2009)

Any opinion on the Knog lights? Are they road legal? Do they give a decent beam/visibility?


----------



## andrew-the-tortoise (13 Sep 2009)

Knog lights are more of a safety light, i.e. to make you seen, rather than to see with in unlit areas.

Good backup lights.


----------



## fossyant (13 Sep 2009)

sooperb said:


> Any opinion on the Knog lights? Are they road legal? Do they give a decent beam/visibility?



I've just got a Knog Toad for the front - 5 'iccle' LED's - I only intend having this on flashing when using my 2 x HOPE 1's - the mounting of the Toad is good, dead easy.

BUT, it's a safety/backup light, and a good one mind.


----------



## siadwell (15 Sep 2009)

There's a lengthy thread on bikeradar (http://www.bikeradar.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=12641036&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0) about lights for seeing (it has an off-road theme) which is very "illuminating".

One of the links posted is to http://fonarevka.lux-rc.com/ which has the best set of beam comparison photos I've come across.


----------



## Tony B (16 Sep 2009)

Regarding Knog lights a few clones have popped up on DX

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.26809

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.26812

I have ordered some to see what they are like, never can have to many lights in winter.


----------



## siadwell (16 Sep 2009)

Tony B said:


> Regarding Knog lights a few clones have popped up on DX
> 
> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.26809
> 
> ...



Please come back to us with a report when you've tried them.


----------



## Bollo (16 Sep 2009)

Noodley said:


> The Lupine Tesla 4 is the other 'short listed' light and it does have 'soft' battery casing.



The Lupine soft battery cases and light mountings are rattle-free, but there's a definite knack to fixing the head unit without crushing your fingers. It helps if you have a reasonably round and tape-free bit of handlebar to mount it on, as otherwise the light direction can be a bit skewiff. This also helps when you need to 'dip' your lights for oncoming vehicles, as you can just give the head-unit a bit of a nudge to point it down slightly. Sounds crude, but is suprisingly effective.

Lupine build quality is stunning but some Bettys suffered from condensation on the lens under certain circumstances, but I've only ever had the problem once. Don't know if this is a problem with the Teslas.


----------



## Tony B (16 Sep 2009)

siadwell said:


> Please come back to us with a report when you've tried them.



Will do but in typical DX fashion, they are waiting for supplier, but at least my P7 has been shipped


----------



## beancounter (16 Sep 2009)

andrew-the-tortoise said:


> Splashed out a bit the other week and got myself a Hope Vision 4 LED rechargeable LI-ON front light.
> 
> Tidy bit of kit, well built with decent mounts. Max output is 960 Lumens [1.5 - 2 hours burn time] but would probably only use this for commuting in reduced visibility situations.
> 
> ...



I've just ordered a Vision 2 - the 4 looked like overkill for my needs.

Looking forward to trying it out.

bc


----------



## Piemaster (17 Sep 2009)

I like the look of the Ixon, but a quick question - I'm curious about the beam. Can't tell much from the website photos, is it flat at the top or angled as per car headlights and if so is it angled correctly for riding on the left in the UK? 
Not as though I'd worry about it, just want a more road orientated light and keep my Fenix/lockblock combo as supplementary/ backup.


----------



## Noodley (25 Sep 2009)

I have just ordered a Lupine Tesla 4. I reckon that coupled with the Hope 1 Headlamp I should have a good set-up


----------



## fossyant (25 Sep 2009)

Noodley said:


> I have just ordered a Lupine Tesla 4. I reckon that coupled with the Hope 1 Headlamp I should have a good set-up



So where is the new airport...............?????? 

Foobar... I hope the Lupy doesn't do road...... ?


----------



## andrew_s (26 Sep 2009)

Piemaster said:


> I like the look of the Ixon, but a quick question - I'm curious about the beam. Can't tell much from the website photos, is it flat at the top or angled as per car headlights and if so is it angled correctly for riding on the left in the UK?


It's flat at the top, giving a beam shape that's rectangular if you aim it at a wall.
Beam shots for the Cyo Sport and Edelux, which use the same reflector, here


----------



## John the Monkey (26 Sep 2009)

billflat12 said:


> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.26800 (flood to throw aaa)


Bought one of these on the off chance (only $11, after all).

It arrived last weekend, and I've been riding with it for a week.

I use the beam on flood (spot is way too focussed). It's good, althugh it does have a dark halo around the main spot of light on this setting. The mount is solid, although it doesn't allow the torch to be released quickly (one screw to undo, then slide torch forward). Not felt the need for "high" setting yet, and the flash seems a bit fast. Excellent build quality and "feel" though, far better than the cheap torches I got last year. Torch has run for most morning commutes (about 3-4 hours total?) on one charge.


----------



## Tony B (26 Sep 2009)

Well it finally arrived http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.12623, used it last night on my commute home, I have never ridden with a light like it, its like having a car headlight showing the way, all I can say its brilliant, even managed to make a drunken ninja fall off his bike as he tried to cut across me, he saw it, stopped, went down it a drunken heap swearing away.





must get another one


----------



## rusky (26 Sep 2009)

My wife lent mine to the kids next door & I haven't seen it for 3 days - NOT happy.


----------



## Origamist (26 Sep 2009)

John the Monkey said:


> Bought one of these on the off chance (only $11, after all).
> 
> It arrived last weekend, and I've been riding with it for a week.
> 
> I use the beam on flood (spot is way too focussed). It's good, althugh it does have a dark halo around the main spot of light on this setting. The mount is solid, although it doesn't allow the torch to be released quickly (one screw to undo, then slide torch forward). Not felt the need for "high" setting yet, and the flash seems a bit fast. Excellent build quality and "feel" though, far better than the cheap torches I got last year. Torch has run for most morning commutes (about 3-4 hours total?) on one charge.



The flash mode is most likely a tactical strobe. Its purpose is to disorientate attackers! I would not use it on the road. That said, a lot of the strobe functions on DX torches are not set to the right frequency - so they are not that effective...


----------



## Noodley (1 Oct 2009)

fossyant said:


> So where is the new airport...............??????



Went out tonight for the first time with the Tesla 4. Started off at 6.30 so was still 'daylight' and then switched on as the ride progressed. Lowest setting was sufficient almost all the way although switched to full for a few dips and 'blind' corners. On dark country lanes the lowest setting was very good. The highest setting was amazing! 

Definitely a good buy  Only slight 'gripe' is that no choice of standard or oversize O-ring as the light comes with standard 'bar O-ring...it was okay tonight but I'll need to buy oversize adaptor (12 quid or so) to make sure it fits all my bikes. Bit of a bugger that no choice re size of o-ring.


----------



## Tony B (2 Oct 2009)

Tony B said:


> Regarding Knog lights a few clones have popped up on DX
> 
> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.26809
> 
> ...



They have arrived and for how much they cost are great, knog rip-off and very useful to be seen, I'm becoming like a christmas tree now, next purchase another P7, am I getting a compulsion here for buying more lights?, I only had 6 rears lasts night and up front 5 including my P7.


----------



## John the Monkey (2 Oct 2009)

Tony B said:


> They have arrived and for how much they cost are great, knog rip-off and very useful to be seen, I'm becoming like a christmas tree now


One of the things I dislike about this time of year is the necessity to get yourself up like a radioactive pound shop to get any consideration from motorists.


----------



## stephec (2 Oct 2009)

John the Monkey said:


> Bought one of these on the off chance (only $11, after all).
> 
> It arrived last weekend, and I've been riding with it for a week.
> 
> I use the beam on flood (spot is way too focussed). It's good, althugh it does have a dark halo around the main spot of light on this setting. The mount is solid, although it doesn't allow the torch to be released quickly (one screw to undo, then slide torch forward). Not felt the need for "high" setting yet, and the flash seems a bit fast. Excellent build quality and "feel" though, far better than the cheap torches I got last year. Torch has run for most morning commutes (about 3-4 hours total?) on one charge.





Tony B said:


> Well it finally arrived http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.12623, used it last night on my commute home, I have never ridden with a light like it, its like having a car headlight showing the way, all I can say its brilliant, even managed to make a drunken ninja fall off his bike as he tried to cut across me, he saw it, stopped, went down it a drunken heap swearing away.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Would either of these be up to a bit of off roading at 20mph do you reckon?

I'd have loved to have seen the drunken ninja incident!


----------



## jay clock (2 Oct 2009)

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=15442 is what I have. £57 but may be cheaper elsewhere. They work quite well and the bottle cage battery is nice and neat. I tend to ride using the 5w light and switch on the 10w if needed. I also have a cheap Cateye light to save the main lights in streetlit areas.


----------



## Tony B (2 Oct 2009)

stephec said:


> Would either of these be up to a bit of off roading at 20mph do you reckon?
> 
> I'd have loved to have seen the drunken ninja incident!



The P7 is great for off road did a 5 mile thames towpath ride the other night just to see how good they where, get one you will not be disappointed.


----------



## totallyfixed (2 Oct 2009)

Looks to me having read what must be every post there is on lighting that there are 2 different psyches out there:
1. Those that want to have the biggest light show this side of an atomic flash, and "if I blind a car coming towards me it serves them right, that'll learn 'em"
2. Those who want a hassle free commute / training ride with a bright enough light that doesn't dazzle drivers but makes them dip and preferably lasts at least 3 hrs.

I know that some use the power for off-road and I understand that but if it dazzles on road and I include other cyclists, it's not clever. Where I live in the countryside but close to a city the eejits bring there girlfriends out on the quiet roads and give it some uncontrolled welly in order to impress. I don't want to be blinding one of these f***wits.
My choice therefore has probably come down to either Hope vision 1; B&M Ixon IQ; ayup roadie kit [only if I can order 2 to save duty]
Can anyone give me a real life comparison between the first 2?


----------



## doyler78 (2 Oct 2009)

Well I believe I have a set of these waiting for me when I get home:

http://www.on-one-shop.co.uk/acatalog/Luu_LED_Lighting.html

Should be good.

I have a set of ayups and they are a fantastic light and great build quality and look great however when it came to making the decision I just felt that they are no longer as competitive as they were and that there were other options out there.

Getting the LUU was a big risk as they are only a very new company and there is very little known about their build quality, etc however I took a risk with AYUP as I was in at the beginning. I am a fan of all things Planet X and it is owned by the same people I am more than happy to trust them with my money. I just hope this works out fine for me too.

I liked the fact that I could buy different filters that way I can have whatever beam I like. The whole package will be a bit bulkier than the ayups however I hope that it will not be that great. I guess I will know soon enough.

I will get a beam shot up if I get time this evening (as long as they have managed to pack the charger with it as I believe on-one have made a boob on some of orders that went out by not including it)


----------



## Noodley (2 Oct 2009)

totallyfixed said:


> My choice therefore has probably come down to either Hope vision 1; B&M Ixon IQ.....



Give me a few days and I can. I'm going out with my mate next week and I'll take the Hope 1 to compare with his B&M. Wish I'd taken it last night then I could have reported back. The Tesla 4 on lowest setting was a match for B&M Ixon on high but with softer and wider beam pattern to the B&M which is very 'rectangular'. The Hope 1 is also a more 'rounded' beam pattern than the B&M. I prefer a round beam pattern over sharp beam pattern.

I can see the point of high beam on the Tesla for off-road for a few hours, but for me the long life of lower settings is more important. With the capacity for high beam when needed (blind corners, dips in road, steep descents when it is safe to do so i.e. when nobody else is using the road who could get dazzled)


----------



## fossyant (2 Oct 2009)

Origamist said:


> The flash mode is most likely a tactical strobe. Its purpose is to disorientate attackers! I would not use it on the road. That said, a lot of the strobe functions on DX torches are not set to the right frequency - so they are not that effective...



Cool..............need that on the commute........


----------



## fossyant (2 Oct 2009)

The good point with the Hope 1's - you have 4 power levels, and a flash. Low to Medium is all you need for roads. High to Blinding for off road....at the upper levels they hurt folk's eyes at a distance..... Flash is very effective, especially if you have two that 'alternate'.

Battery life, can't say, but they have been used all week for about 10 hours at various power levels, that's with 2100 hybrid batteries.


----------



## Davidc (2 Oct 2009)

I've got a Cyo - on batteries until I get a dynamo sorted. I can hardly believe it's only a 3w light.

It's used alongside a Cateye EL530, which is a fairly bright light. The EL530's practically invisible when the Cyo's on.

The Tesco torch just got retired.


----------



## GrasB (2 Oct 2009)

I'm thinking about a Hope 2 with the stem mount. This should help clear the handle bars a little & still give a damn good light


----------



## fossyant (2 Oct 2009)

The main reason I went for two Hope 1's was the batteries - they take AA's, so if/when they die, get new re-chargeables.

Use Hybrids then you are quids up.... been using hybrid AA's in the camera for over a year..fantastic........hold charge which is important...are every bit as good as high capacity normal AA's....

Means no expensive battery 'unit' replacements..............


----------



## Origamist (2 Oct 2009)

totallyfixed said:


> My choice therefore has probably come down to either Hope vision 1; B&M Ixon IQ; ayup roadie kit [only if I can order 2 to save duty]
> Can anyone give me a real life comparison between the first 2?



Exposure have just brought out the Strada - it is a road specific light. The beam can be dipped - 480 lumens IIRC.


----------



## GrasB (2 Oct 2009)

fossyant said:


> The main reason I went for two Hope 1's was the batteries - they take AA's, so if/when they die, get new re-chargeables.
> 
> Use Hybrids then you are quids up.... been using hybrid AA's in the camera for over a year..fantastic........hold charge which is important...are every bit as good as high capacity normal AA's....
> 
> Means no expensive battery 'unit' replacements..............


In terms of illumination what I have now is good enough, brighter would be nice but it's not a real problem thus wasted money for the Hope 1 which gives the same problems as my current setup.


----------



## lazyfatgit (3 Oct 2009)

Just been for a quick spin with ay-ups mounted on bars, and they're without doubt the brightest lights i've owned.


----------



## totallyfixed (3 Oct 2009)

Look forward to your report Noodley, got to spend the non - existant cash soon. I always think a good test of lights isn't when you are riding in pitch black on a dry country road, it's when it's wet and car lights are behind you.


----------



## Noodley (3 Oct 2009)

totallyfixed said:


> Look forward to your report Noodley, got to spend the non - existant cash soon. I always think a good test of lights isn't when you are riding in pitch black on a dry country road, it's when it's wet and car lights are behind you.



I'll see if I can choose a wet night


----------



## totallyfixed (3 Oct 2009)

Rather this was done on a normal night, just want to see a clear comparison. I've seen a fair few comparison beamshot sites but none that do them all in the same place. I realise this wouldn't be in the best interest for some manufacturers but if enough cyclists got together with examples of all the popular lights with a good photographer, I reckon it could well be the most popular bike site yet.


----------



## Noodley (3 Oct 2009)

totallyfixed said:


> Rather this was done on a normal night, just want to see a clear comparison. I've seen a fair few comparison beamshot sites but none that do them all in the same place. I realise this wouldn't be in the best interest for some manufacturers but if enough cyclists got together with examples of all the popular lights with a good photographer, I reckon it could well be the most popular bike site yet.



this was done over on yacf, and I believe plans are afoot to repeat the exercise this year with the latest lights.  Not ALL lights featured but there was a sizable entry of various lights.


----------



## FOAD (4 Oct 2009)

I currently have a Cateye 320 (don't laugh) and have ridden my 12 mile commute in pitch darkness through the sticks with it at 19mph average and found it ok (but I know the road and where the potholes are).

My LBS leant me a Lupine Wilma with 920 lumens and a L&M Seca with 700 lumens two weeks ago to try out.

Damn they are bright, and damn they are expensive! Obviously they pale my Cateye into insignificance.

However, I have to query how much of that light for road cycling is pointless. I am only interested in being seen from the front, being able to see where the road goes and most importantly what the road surface is like for a short distance infront of me.

I am not interested in seeing the trees that line the road for 300 yards or the immediate 30 metres infront of me looking like daylight (would be cool for £50 but not £400).

By way of comparison I rode home the other night in the dark using a Surefire Scorpion torch strapped to my bars (this is an oldschool tactical torch knocking out 78 lumens).

Yep it was on "spot" but the three things I needed to accomplish were easily done.

I am now looking at either a P7 based torch/light or more than likely a Hope Vision 1, which is only worth the extra £30 due to the fact that the build quality and UK service from Hope is supposedly top notch.

Surely lights for £200 plus and especially £400 plus like I have been testing are total overkill unless you are riding of road? I would however never say "you have wasted your money, you should have got a P7" like so many do on forums, especailly Bike Radar. If you have the money then why the hell not spend £400 plus on a light, that's up to you.


----------



## HJ (4 Oct 2009)

totallyfixed said:


> Rather this was done on a normal night, just want to see a clear comparison. I've seen a fair few comparison beamshot sites but none that do them all in the same place. I realise this wouldn't be in the best interest for some manufacturers but if enough cyclists got together with examples of all the popular lights with a good photographer, I reckon it could well be the most popular bike site yet.



Take a look at this site, they do a review with beam shots and battery life charts every year...


----------



## HJ (4 Oct 2009)

FOAD said:


> I currently have a Cateye 320 (don't laugh) and have ridden my 12 mile commute in pitch darkness through the sticks with it at 19mph average and found it ok (but I know the road and where the potholes are).
> 
> My LBS leant me a Lupine Wilma with 920 lumens and a L&M Seca with 700 lumens two weeks ago to try out.
> 
> ...



A friend of mine was cycling home along a dark rural road last winter, a car passed fairly close to him, then he saw it swing out wide further down the road. He was wondering why the car had swung out so wide until he hit the tree laying in the road. Having bright lights is a good idea if you are riding on unlit rural roads...


----------



## FOAD (5 Oct 2009)

HJ said:


> A friend of mine was cycling home along a dark rural road last winter, a car passed fairly close to him, then he saw it swing out wide further down the road. He was wondering why the car had swung out so wide until he hit the tree laying in the road. Having bright lights is a good idea if you are riding on unlit rural roads...



So i wouldn't have seen the tree with my poxy Cateye if I had my eyes open? I doubt it!


----------



## earth (7 Oct 2009)

I've had numerous cateye's and don't use them now. The EL530 is only bright for 10 hours then it goes to dim mode for a further 40. You will find it disappointing quickly. The mounting brackets are naff as well. In cold weather expect the plastic to turn brittle and the light to shake loose over bumps. Then it's bye bye light as a car runs over it.

Exposure look like they have some new models out this year. There's the 'Spark' that costs about £70 and is 220 lumens. Almost that of the joystick but about half the price.

If people are suggesting torches from Tesco then what about the ones that you shake to recharge. They cost about £5 each and I was really surprised at how bright they are. No batteries, instead there's a magnet and a coil inside. Mine has never even dimmed. As you ride over bumps it will charge a bit.


----------



## Noodley (10 Oct 2009)

Apologies for not posting comparison as promised but I have been a bit poorly and not out on my bike. But it has allowed me time to search for the test I mentioned:

http://yacf.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=11751.0 

and includes Hope 1 and B&M.


----------



## cyberknight (10 Oct 2009)

i use these .... 

Revolution Vision Hi Power Led Light, Price £19.56 from endinburgh cycles and 1 tesco 3 watt led torch ( c size) on a glowgadgets mount 
I am confident on the unlit back raods between repton and Swadlincote at 6 am when its pitch black. 

http://www.edinburghbicycle.com/ebw...2&f_SortOrderID=1&f_bct=c003154c003152c003247 




http://direct.tesco.com/q/R.203-8191.aspx


----------



## MancRider78 (10 Oct 2009)

and the revolution do a front and rear set for around £25... bargin if you need both quality lights and are on a budget....have seen both that and a catseye of similar price for front light only and Revolution slams it. To compare you need to be spending over double. IMHO

just waiting for payday to get myself the double set.


----------



## totallyfixed (10 Oct 2009)

Thanks Noodley, I'd actually already seen that one, just that it didn't show the Ixon IQ. Hope you don't suffer too long it's purgatory being off the bike. Went to the Bike Show at Earls Court today and checked out the Hope Vision 1 up close and personal, got all my questions answered and we are getting one each [better half]. Found a site where they are selling for £62.99! Now that's a bargain for 240 lumens of reliability. I'll spill the beans tomorrow night on where this deal is after we have ordered them in case there is a sudden rush!


----------



## totallyfixed (12 Oct 2009)

Update on Hope vision 1, there was a rush and they are out of stock but for those considering these lights, a phone call ascertained they would be back in stock at the end of the month - www.ukbikestore,co,uk enter code CYP291 at checkout, this gives an extra 10% off all lights.


----------



## beancounter (13 Oct 2009)

I used my new Hope Vision 2 this morning, for the first time properly (i.e. I left home before dawn).

Excellent. 4 settings from low to high and very very bright on high and an excellent spread of light.

For £165 I'm very happy and I'd recommend it.

bc


----------



## RSV_Ecosse (13 Oct 2009)

I'm still using my two Tesco Cree LED torches, one on each BLT Space Shuttle mount in conjunction with with two Edin Bike Co-op Revolution LED lights underneath on the BLT's.

The Revo LED's point slightly downwards and light up the road immediately ahead of me and the Cree's are angled to give me a clear view of the road further ahead.

Gives out a simply amazing amount/spread of light used in this configuration, so much so that it is easy to see car drivers actually think you are either a motorbike or scooter when they first clock you coming towards them, you can tell by the way they react. Likewise for when you are approaching/entering a roundabout. You see car drivers who would normally nip out in front of you in an unsafe manner, actually slowing down and stopping before entering the roundabout then realising you are cycling!!. I have to add that ( before anyone makes the comment!! ) the lights are set so they do not dazzle oncoming traffic.

I have been tempted this year to treat my self to a £150+ set of bespoke bike lights but I really can't fault my current setup so will stick with it for now. It was very inexpensive to put together, which was a bonus.


----------



## Funk-Meister (13 Oct 2009)

BLT??? Meaning? Surely not bacon, lettuce, and tomato


----------



## RSV_Ecosse (13 Oct 2009)

LOL...!!! No, the BLT Space Shuttle bar mount. Allows you to mount a light/torch above the bar and also below.


----------



## Manonabike (16 Oct 2009)

*23/10/09 Aldi's 6 LED Xenon Torch*

I wonder if this  torch  is any good?


----------



## Piemaster (27 Oct 2009)

Had my new B&M ixon IQ delivered this morning and just fitted it and had a 5 minute ride out.
I like it a lot. Up to now I've been using a Fenix P2D and I bought a Tesco 2xAA LED that goes on my sons bike; the IQ doesn't seem any brighter than either but the light spread is IMO much better for road riding. I can't help but think a larger spread of light will be more visible to motorists, either oncoming or pulling out from side streets than a more focused one unless of course you can manage to shine it in their eyes


----------



## knonist (28 Oct 2009)

I have just bought a pair of Fenix LD20 (both from the same batch).
I noticed the beam they throw appears to be different.
One is noticeablely "whitter / brighter" than the other one, and I have tried swaping the batteries but no improvement.

Anyone got any idea before I write to fenix


----------



## MichaelM (28 Oct 2009)

knonist said:


> I have just bought a pair of Fenix LD20 (both from the same batch).
> I noticed the beam they throw appears to be different.
> One is noticeablely "whitter / brighter" than the other one, and I have tried swaping the batteries but no improvement.
> 
> Anyone got any idea before I write to fenix



Have you used them "live" ?

I've got an L2D, and an LD20. The 20 has a smaller whiter spot than the 2. With one on the head and one on the bars I can't say that I really notice when out riding.


----------



## Flying Dodo (28 Oct 2009)

knonist said:


> I have just bought a pair of Fenix LD20 (both from the same batch).
> I noticed the beam they throw appears to be different.
> One is noticeablely "whitter / brighter" than the other one, and I have tried swaping the batteries but no improvement.
> 
> Anyone got any idea before I write to fenix



This is a common thing, which can also affect the Tesco lights. They're less strict about the quality control for the LEDs that they source. When I was buying my Tesco ones, I ended up going through a whole box testing the lights in store, in order to get the 2 best ones.

However, try contacting Fenix to get a replacement (or the shop you bought it from).


----------



## John the Monkey (28 Oct 2009)

stephec said:


> Would either of these be up to a bit of off roading at 20mph do you reckon?
> 
> I'd have loved to have seen the drunken ninja incident!


Sorry Stephec, I missed this question somehow.

I don't think mine's up to that, although it's bright enough for my (mostly well lit) commute.


----------



## knonist (28 Oct 2009)

MichaelM said:


> Have you used them "live" ?
> 
> I've got an L2D, and an LD20. The 20 has a smaller whiter spot than the 2. With one on the head and one on the bars I can't say that I really notice when out riding.



Yes, as I'm at work now, I can not produce any photo. I will try to take some pictures at home


----------



## davidg (9 Jan 2011)

bumping this thread as quite good.

Can I ask for a recommendation?

I live/commute in london so not really worried about lighting the world up til now and do my road bike cycling in daylight normally. I am looking to do a couple of eve ride a week in Richmond park so want to get a light that will be okay for that

any recommendations for this? The chap in the bike shop reconned two cateye uno would be okay but reading through this I doubt it!

thanks 

edit. re budget, I am just looking to spend the least to do the job....if that means £150 I would do it but would rather pay less.

Not interested in torch solutions!


----------



## Jenkins (9 Jan 2011)

For lights to see with on a budget how about two Smart bspoke 1W lights (£18 each on Wiggle). 

However for under £100 you can't go wrong with the Hope Vision 1. Approx £80 for the Hope (CRC, Wiggle or Evans Cycles), £5 for the batteries (7dayshop own brand 2900mAh) and £10 for the charger (Lidl from Monday).


----------



## gaz (9 Jan 2011)

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.44459


----------



## mcshroom (9 Jan 2011)

The Smart Lunar 35 is a good little light for £25 a go. They don't rival the Hope Vision 1 but I ride country roads using one of these and a 1W 'Lifeline' from Wiggle and the only hairy bits can be fast downhills as the lights are a little narrow focussed.

I am looking at a 900 lumen torch (sku.50322) from DealExtreme though, so that I will be able to go off road more comfortably.


----------



## cyberknight (9 Jan 2011)

gaz said:


> http://www.dealextre...ls.dx/sku.44459



Nuff said +1


----------



## scouserinlondon (10 Jan 2011)

davidg said:


> bumping this thread as quite good.
> 
> Can I ask for a recommendation?
> 
> ...


I love my hope 1 tbh, if you're in the £100 category buy one, if you want two maybe negotiate at your LBS, you may get two for under £150. I use Lidl 2100 hyrbid batteries and charge it twice a week.


----------



## Zoiders (10 Jan 2011)

Torch with a P4 or P7 seoul emmiter or a cree.

Try Fenix.

Much more bang for bucks for a light to "see with".


----------



## davidg (11 Jan 2011)

cheers all.

have gone with the Hope 1. managed to get it for £69 via an Evans price match and ordered the high current AAs recommended as well


----------



## Origamist (11 Jan 2011)

Just got a Fenix TK 35: http://www.fenixlight.com/viewnproduct.asp?id=86 

It's got the new X-ML Led and is pumping out 820 lumens out the front. Amazing power and value (if you can get it from HK it will be around £70). 

I'll be mounting mine to my stem.


----------



## Jezston (11 Jan 2011)

Origamist said:


> Just got a Fenix TK 35: http://www.fenixligh...oduct.asp?id=86
> 
> It's got the new X-ML Led and is pumping out 820 lumens out the front. Amazing power and value (if you can get it from HK it will be around £70).
> 
> I'll be mounting mine to my stem.



You know I wish I'd paid more heed to all this stuff before I bought my Hope Vision One. The Hope is bright, but I'd like something that actually properly illuminates orangey lit roads at night.

Also, I was just wondering what the hell happened to you, Origamist - looked at your profile earlier and noticed you hadn't posted for almost a month - and then you reappear! Did I summon you or something?


----------



## scouserinlondon (11 Jan 2011)

Jezston said:


> You know I wish I'd paid more heed to all this stuff before I bought my Hope Vision One. The Hope is bright, but I'd like something that actually properly illuminates orangey lit roads at night.
> 
> Also, I was just wondering what the hell happened to you, Origamist - looked at your profile earlier and noticed you hadn't posted for almost a month - and then you reappear! Did I summon you or something?



I'm happy with the Hope 1, but I know what you mean, it does have rather too much throw and not enough flood. I have a Fenix torch on my lid and it's really effective. I have it on low on the well lit main roads and up the intensity on the back streets or the common.


----------



## scouserinlondon (11 Jan 2011)

If I were in the market for new lights I'd give magicshine a go tbh. for £50 notes it's worth a punt in my view.


----------



## Origamist (11 Jan 2011)

Jezston said:


> You know I wish I'd paid more heed to all this stuff before I bought my Hope Vision One. The Hope is bright, but I'd like something that actually properly illuminates orangey lit roads at night.
> 
> Also, I was just wondering what the hell happened to you, Origamist - looked at your profile earlier and noticed you hadn't posted for almost a month - and then you reappear! Did I summon you or something?



Like a genie (that resembles the Great Soprendo) your wish is my command...

I'll take some pics of the set-up and and beam shots when it arrives.


----------



## SquareDaff (11 Jan 2011)

I use Raleigh RSP6's. Two lights, 600 lumens in full power (about 3 hours ride time) per charge. I've been told by other cyclists (and by the missus in the car coming in the other direction) that it's blinding. Ride down an unlit single lane coutnry road on my way home and have no problems seeing potholes, tree branches etc.. They're £75 (a little over your budget) but have been the best money I've spent on cycle kit so far!


----------



## AhThisFeckinThing (12 May 2011)

I have ordered an Uno with TL610 For the rear. Will the Uno be bright enough, as some oF my commute is in the middle oF the night and I do have to use country lanes which do not get moonlight, let alone street light. I need to see the road surace.


----------

